# Does the Opera Canova ride like the Pinarello 4:13



## Ray Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone know first hand if the ride of the Opera Canova is similar to the Pinarello 4:13? People say they are the same bike but looking at the frames, there are definite differences.


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

Definate differences in the frame but they ride just the same. 

I've had both. Broke my f4:13 and they gave me the canova as a warranty replacement.

only difference is the shaping around the top tube etc, I reckon the Opera looks a little nicer.

Interestingly Opera in NZ wouldn't sell as the brand was unknown, so they resprayed all the frames they had and branded them 'pinarello operas'.. 

nice bike.


----------



## Ray Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

*Opera and Pinarello*

Hey Willie, nice bike. Thanks for the photo and the info. I've decided to go with a Paris carbon from 08. I got a great deal at end of season from a local bike shop. I had a chance to test ride it and it was stiff, stable, responsive, quick but not twitchy. I felt like I was on top of the bike, not behind it. Nice handling in tight turning situations. This should really motivate me to ride through the winter here in the northeast of the USA. All the best.


----------

